# CARTE AIRPORT



## DANIELOU (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté d'occasion un power book PC G4 qui n'a pas airport 400 Mhz. Puis-je intégrer une carte airport extrême sous le clavier ? Cela coûte 49  c'est pourquoi avant d'acheter, je ne veux pas me planter.
Les vendeurs de la Fnac ne sont pas très compétents concernant mac.
Merci de votre réponse...
Danielou


----------



## Invité (5 Février 2010)

Non, c'est l'Airport première génération pour ce PB.
Un peu moins facile à trouver et un peu plus cher.


----------

